# 1986 Chevy k10 shortbed



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Selling My square body no plow setup on it though

https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/cto/6053919630.html


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll start the bidding at $10 delivered.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i like the black one in the back ground


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Sawboy said:


> I'll start the bidding at $10 delivered.


I counter with $5cdn

Delivered...

That black one does look nice...


----------

